# Sogni ad occhi aperti o realtà ?



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2015)

Una normale domenica, come le altre, come un giorno qualsiasi della settimana; in macchina mentre ci si sposta tra un luogo ed un altro. Una passeggiata, un gelato camminando tra le bancarelle colorate, dei palloncini colorati che volano riprendendo l'immagine di cartoni animati conosciuti. E quella voce ripetitiva: gelato, gelato, brioscina, brioscina, barbapapà, barbapapà...Ma soprattutto in macchina una mamma e un figlio che cantano.... e soprattutto ancora, quei visi attaccati e quel sorriso di quel figlio che sembra ed è la felicità assoluta mentre assieme alla madre canta delle canzoncine a noi conosciute.


----------

